# return 0; außerhalb der Funktion



## SebastianHL (13. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine frage zum folgendem programmcode !


```
#include <iostream.h>

class Cat
{
	public:
	int GetAge();           // Zugriffsfunktion
	void SetAge (int age);  // Zugriffsfunktion
	void Meow();            // Allgemeine Funktion
	private:
	int itsAge;             // Elementvariable
        };


      int Cat::GetAge()
        {
	return itsAge;
        }

      void Cat::SetAge(int age)
        {
        itsAge = age;
        }

      void Cat::Meow()
        {
	cout << "Miau.\n";
        }

              int main()
                {
	        Cat Lisa;
	        Lisa.SetAge(7);
        	        Lisa.Meow();
        	        cout << "Lisa ist eine Katze, die " ;
	                cout << Lisa.GetAge() << " Jahre alt ist.\n";
                        Lisa.Meow();



	        Cat Tiger;
	        Tiger.SetAge(5);
        	        Tiger.Meow();
        	        cout << "Tiger ist eine Katze, die " ;
	                cout << Tiger.GetAge() << " Jahre alt ist.\n";
                        Tiger.Meow();
                        system("PAUSE");
        	return 0;


                }
```




Was bewirkt das return 0; am ende des Codes außerhalb einer funktion oder klasse 

und die zweite frage :

warum ist SetAge und Meow mit void deklariert ? was bewirkt void an dieser stelle ? oder was ist der Unterschied zu int ?



danke im vorraus + Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## RedWing (13. September 2004)

Also irgendwie stellst du hier grundlegende Fragen, die sich mit einem Buch
wahrscheinlich besser beanworten lassen, als hier im Forum...
Auch google hätte dir das abgenommen:
Erster Query bei google mit den Worten: 'C++ rückgabewert von Funktionen main' 

Gruß

RedWing

P.S.: main ist auch eine Funktion


----------



## SebastianHL (13. September 2004)

hi, 


ich bin ja grade dabei ein buch zu lesen "jetzt lerne ich c++" nur habe sie da irgendwie nie wirklich gesagt warum void oder return 0 da steht ! (oder ich habe es nicht verstanden) bei google habe ich auch nicht wirklich was gefunden (wohl das falsche eingegeben) ! ich schau mir mal den link an den du gepostet hast. 


danke
Sebstian


----------



## SebastianHL (13. September 2004)

hi,


ich nochmal ! 

1A link mit ner super erklärung ! danke nochmal


----------

